# Danish: hovedet (udtale)



## ryba

Goddag.

Ifølge _Den danske ordbog_ udtales _hovedet_ på samme måde som den ubestemte form _hoved_:



> Udtale [ˈhoːəð]   bestemt form singularis [ˈhoːəð]   pluralis [ˈhoːðʌ]


 
Det overrasker mig lidt, da jeg altid har udtalt artiklen i _hovedet_ og sagt [ˈhoːəðəð -> ˈhoːəð̩ ] (dvs. udtalt ordet "som det staves"). ;P

Er der danskere som gør det også eller er det helt forkert? 

Tak i forvejen.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Goddag.
> 
> Ifølge _Den danske ordbog_ udtales _hovedet_ på samme måde som den ubestemte form _hoved_:
> 
> 
> 
> Det overrasker mig lidt, da jeg altid har udtalt artiklen i _hovedet_ og sagt [ˈhoːəðəð -> ˈhoːəð̩ ] (dvs. udtalt ordet "som det staves"). ;P
> 
> Er der danskere som gør det også eller er det helt forkert?
> 
> Tak i forvejen.


Jeg brukte tekst til tale programmet IVONA, skrev inn *hoved *og *hovedet*, og hørte en forskjell i uttalen, men det er ikke sikkert at dette er korrekt.
På norsk uttaler man begge ordene likt, men kanskje det er en forskjell i tone som jeg ikke oppfatter.


----------



## bicontinental

Der er, som du ved, en udtalt tendens til at snubbe endelser af på dansk, specielt hvis taletempoet øges, og da kan det være svært at høre forskel på _hoved_ og _hovedet_ (e.g. "mit hoved gør ondt", "jeg har ondt i hovedet"). Personligt ville jeg dog ikke sige at den bestemte form kategorisk udtales ligesom den ubestemte, men snarere at det bløde ”d” i _hoved _ [ˈhoːəð] ender i et hårdt ”d” i den bestemte form _hovedet _ [ˈhoːəðd].



> ...jeg altid har udtalt artiklen i _hovedet_ og sagt [ˈhoːəðəð]



Det bliver nok lidt voldsomt med den dobbelte bløde d-lyd [əðəð]  

Bic.


----------



## ryba

Hej Ben. Hej Bic. Tak for hjælpen!



Ben Jamin said:


> På norsk uttaler man begge ordene likt, men  kanskje det er en forskjell i tone som jeg ikke oppfatter.



Men i bestemt form foran genitivs _-s_ kan artiklen godt høres eller ej? Som fx. i _hodets _/ _hovudets anatomi_.



bicontinental said:


> Det bliver nok lidt voldsomt med den dobbelte bløde d-lyd [əðəð]



Jamen det lyder jo sååå smukt. 



bicontinental said:


> Personligt ville jeg dog ikke sige at den  bestemte form kategorisk udtales ligesom den ubestemte, men snarere at  det bløde ”d” i _hoved _ [ˈhoːəð] ender i et hårdt ”d” i den bestemte form _hovedet _ [ˈhoːəðd].



Det ville jeg netop også spørge om.  Altså om det kunne høres udtalt med "hårdt" d, ligesom participier som _svedet_, der svjv. kan udtales både med "blødt" og "hårdt" d: [ˈsveːðəð] og [ˈsveːðəd] (_DDO_ angiver kun [ˈsveːðəd]).


----------



## bicontinental

> Jamen det lyder jo sååå smukt.



Jamen det skal du da bestemt have lov til at synes! 



> Det ville jeg netop også spørge om. Altså om det kunne høres udtalt med "hårdt" d, ligesom participier som _svedet, der svjv. kan udtales både med "blødt" og "hårdt" d: [ˈsveːðəð] og [ˈsveːðəd] (DDO angiver kun [ˈsveːðəd])._




Ja, det er et godt sammenlignende eksempel. T- lyden i slutningen af et ord udtales som regel som et hårdt d når det følger efter et blødt d [ð]. Jeg ville ikke udtale svedet [ˈsveːðəð], men kun som [ˈsveːðəd]. (Gentagelsen af det bløde d er besværlig at artikulere hurtigt). [ə]-lyden mellem det bløde og det hårde d er kort i almindeligt taletempo og i hurtig tale forsvinder den stort set helt.

Men der er regionale forskelle. 

Du kan læse lidt mere om udtalen af ”t” her:

*Udtale*
På dansk udtales _t_ som en ustemt alveolær klusil, i ren forlyd affrikeret som [ts], fx _tå, tro, tvang, kapital_, og ellers uaspireret som [d], fx i dækket forlyd _stave, stjerne, streng_, efter konsonant _saft, ilt, fest_, efter vokal i udlyd _salat, mæt_ og i indlyd _pote, kapitel, fatte, nytte_. I endelsen _-et_ udtales _t_ dog [ð] eller regionalt [d], fx _gulvet, elsket, fjollet_. I en del ord fra fransk er finalt _t_ stumt, fx _debut, trikot, restaurant, temperament_. Forbindelsen _th_ følger samme regler som _t_, jf. _thi, thaisilke, vermouth_; dog udtales _thriller_ med [θ] som i engelsk.

Kilde: Gyldendal Den store danske http://www.denstoredanske.dk/Sprog,_religion_og_filosofi/Sprog/Ortografi/t_T


Bic.


----------



## ryba

Mange tak, Bic!



ryba said:


> Men i bestemt form foran genitivs _-s_ kan artiklen godt høres eller ej? Som fx. i _hodets _/ _hovudets anatomi_.



Et bedre spørgsmål er måske, om _d_'et udtales. Jeg mener, at den underliggende form er i visse dialekter øjensynlig _d_-løs. Jf. Heide, Eldar. 2002. "Nordnorsk _hau_ 'hovud' lånt frå Trøndelag?", _Håløygminne_ 2002: 113-134. Jeg har ikke læst hele artiklen, men der snakkes bl.a. om, at der findes en mangfoldighed af varianter, hvoraf mange er _d_-løse.

Jeg spørger mig, om det kunne gælde for den danske form, altså om forklaringen på _DDO_'s _hovedet_ [ˈhoːəð] ville kunne være, at den underliggende form er noget _hove_-agtigt: *_hove_ + _-et_ = _*hovet_, dog stavet ‹hovedet› i standarddansk (< ON _h__ǫ__fuðit_, fra ON _hǫfuð_ + _-it_), hvis det giver nogen mening. Men jeg frygter, dette ikke er realistisk. For slet ikke at tale om, at der intet er i _ODS_, der bekræfter teorien.


----------



## Sepia

Ben Jamin said:


> Jeg brukte tekst til tale programmet IVONA, skrev inn *hoved *og *hovedet*, og hørte en forskjell i uttalen, men det er ikke sikkert at dette er korrekt.
> På norsk uttaler man begge ordene likt, men kanskje det er en forskjell i tone som jeg ikke oppfatter.



Jeg vil vove at paastaa, at der skal kunne hoeres en forskel. Jeg finder det maerkeligt, at lydskriften i den naevnte online-ordbog siger noget andet.


----------



## ryba

Tak, Sepia. Så det er formodentlig bare en IPA-stavefejl på _DDO_'s vegne. Det samme med _overhovedet_.

Der er en dansker på Forvo, som kommer „from the easternmost part of Zealand (…) about 30 km south of Copenhagen“ og udtaler _hovedet_ som [ˈhoːəð̩ð] og _overhovedet _som [ɒwɐˈhoːəð̩ð] (og _frarådet_ som [ˈfʁɑˌʁɔˀð̩ð]). Jeg har lige tjekket, kendte ikke siden førhen.


----------



## Viking 1992

Hej! I am a Danish-American from the United States in Boston! Just wanted to stop by and say "hi"!


----------

